# Au-To air compressor



## WesPete66 (Sep 7, 2022)

I finally finished up another restoration project. It is a belt driven air compressor, vintage about 1913-1918, made by the Au-To Compressor Company.
I did use my lathe to repair the head, and the intake/output poppets.
I will display this along with other pieces at a local heritage festival coming up soon.


----------

